# SQUIRREL 51-ton Welsh Trading Ketch



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just completed. It will be going into its sea and display case in the morning.

Completed in 1882 at Bridgwater. I have no idea of her final demise date and would be grateful if anyone could enlighten me. She was still listed in 1923, but not in 1930 and I don't have any Lloyds Registers between those dates.

Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very Sweet!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
Now complete.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Even sweeter! thanks Bob!
By the way, Have you ever thought about writing a book?
You have done some beautiful work over the years and a book about it would be wonderful.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Jerome,
Thanks. Yes, I have written two, one on sailing ship modelling and the other on steam/motorship modelling, but they are both on CD disk. Last time I mentioned them here, I was jumped on by moderators and told to cease advertsing. That was the old moderators that jumped ship, but really don't know what the situation is now!
Bob


----------

